# της πουτάνας



## cinoiralsax (Mar 7, 2009)

Πως θα μεταφράζατε προς τα αγγλικά αυτή τη φράση; Ο συγγραφέας του κειμένου επιδιώκει να σοκάρει γιατι την πετάει μεταξύ σοβαρών πολιτικών στοχασμών.
Merci


----------



## pit (Mar 7, 2009)

Θέλεις να μας δώσεις μια ολόκληρη πρόταση που να εντάσσει αυτή τη φράση, ώστε να έχουμε μια πιο γενική εικόνα;


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2009)

cinoiralsax said:


> Ο συγγραφέας του κειμένου επιδιώκει να σοκάρει γιατί την πετάει μεταξύ σοβαρών πολιτικών στοχασμών.


Που σημαίνει ότι, αν λέει ας πούμε «έγινε της πουτάνας», δεν μεταφράζουμε σε «all hell broke loose» ή κάτι άλλο απλώς ιδιωματικό διότι θα πρέπει _και_ να σοκάρει. Γρίφος που απαιτεί συμφραζόμενα, ναι.


----------



## jglenis (Mar 7, 2009)

Ενδεχομένως να ταίριαζε και κάτι σε στυλ fucked-up, ή ακόμη και bollocks για πιο light, ανάλογα βέβαια με τα συμφραζόμενα και με τρόπο που να αποδίδει σωστά το πρωτότυπο, μια και οι λέξεις αυτές από μόνες τους απέχουν από την ελληνική φράση.


----------



## cinoiralsax (Mar 8, 2009)

Με ποιον τρόπο/ τρόπους η τέχνη διαχειρίζεται, ανακεφαλαιώνει ή και εξαργυρώνει πολιτικά αιτήματα για την κοινωνία, το δημόσιο χώρο και τη δημόσια σφαίρα γενικότερα ή όπως διατυπώθηκε πιο επιτακτικά σε πρόσφατη δημόσια συζήτηση(2) : «πώς μπορούμε να κάνουμε τέχνη, όταν γύρω γίνεται της πουτάνας;».

Αυτή είναι η πρόταση.
Ευχαριστώ


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2009)

Μάλιστα. Άρα, αν θέλουμε να κάνουμε το αγγλικό εξίσου προκλητικό, δεν θα πούμε κάτι «κόσμιο», όπως π.χ. when all hell is breaking loose around you, when everything is going haywire κ.λπ. Θα πάμε στην εκδοχή του jglenis, π.χ. when everything around you is getting fucked up.


----------



## cinoiralsax (Mar 8, 2009)

Ένα ακόμα στοιχείο που έχει αξία να παραθέσω είναι ότι το κείμενο γράφτηκε στον απόηχο των Δεκεμβριανών. Και για το λόγο αυτό το πιο κόσμιο "hell is breaking loose" μου φαίνεται πιο ταιριαστό.
η φράση "της πουτάνας" ενέχει μια σύγκρουση (από τον τσακωμό στα λιμάνια για της πουτάνας το κάγκελο...) και ο συγγραφέας αναφέροντας αυτό επιθυμεί να εκφράσει με κάποιο τρόπο την όξυνση των κοινωνικών και ταξικών συγκρούσεων. Το "fucked up" δεν δίνει την αίσθηση της σύγκρουσης. Μήπως ταιριάζει καλύτερα κάποια άλλη έκφραση;


----------



## diceman (Mar 8, 2009)

nickel said:


> Θα πάμε στην εκδοχή του jglenis, π.χ. when everything around you is getting fucked up.



Ή "...when the world around you has gone up shit's creek without a paddle".

'H "...when the shit has surely hit the fan worldwide".


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2009)

diceman said:


> "...when the shit has surely hit the fan worldwide".


Εμένα μου αρέσει αυτή η ιδέα. Από την άλλη, αν σκεφτώ ολόκληρη την πρόταση, «πώς μπορούμε να κάνουμε τέχνη, όταν...», πονηρές σκέψεις περνούν από το μυαλό μου: shit hitting the fan. Το έχουν σκεφτεί σαν μορφή σύγχρονης τέχνης, με τον καμβά απέναντι από τον ανεμιστήρα;


----------



## cinoiralsax (Mar 8, 2009)

Έψαξα τις εκφράσεις του diceman και η πρώτη σημαίνει ότι τα πράγματα είναι τόσο... σκατά και δεν υπάρχει λύση και το δεύτερο όταν τα πράγματα έχουν φτάσει στο απροχώρητο.
Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες προτάσεις, αλλά νιώθω ότι κάτι ακόμα θα υπάρχει...


----------



## anef (Mar 8, 2009)

Μήπως τότε μια έκφραση σαν το 'All hell is breaking loose' (στο γκουγκλ το βλέπω και σε συμφραζόμενα εξεγέρσεων κλπ.)


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2009)

cinoiralsax said:


> η φράση "της πουτάνας" ενέχει μια σύγκρουση (από τον τσακωμό στα λιμάνια για της πουτάνας το κάγκελο...)


Εγώ δεν ξέρω άλλες κακές λέξεις, αλλά μια και ανέφερες τον τσακωμό, έχω μια καθωσπρέπει έκφραση που όμως δημιουργεί μια παρεμφερή εικόνα:
*when everything is coming apart at the seams*


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 8, 2009)

nickel said:


> Θα πάμε στην εκδοχή του jglenis, π.χ. when everything around you is getting fucked up.



Ναι, κι εγώ κάτι τέτοιο θα έλεγα. When everything is totally fucked up ή κάτι συναφές.


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Mar 9, 2009)

Μήπως κάτι σαν «how can we make art in the middle of a shitstorm?» Απλό και κυρίως εύηχο...


----------



## cinoiralsax (Mar 9, 2009)

ενδιαφέρουσα πρόταση για τη μοντέρνα τέχνη nickel!
Αυτό το shitstorm πιστεύω ότι είναι πολύ καλή λύση!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους.


----------



## Gutbucket (Mar 15, 2009)

"How the hell is it possible to be making art when the shit's hitting the fan left, right and center?"


----------



## cinoiralsax (Mar 15, 2009)

Πολύ σκατό ρε παιδί μου! Τι σου είναι αυτοί οι αγγλόφωνοι! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------

